# Jesse Jackson says Homeland Security needs to run Chicago



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The master race baiter himself Jesse Jackson and his ramblings on gun control and public safety. He sounds like either dementia is setting in or he had a bit too much ripple.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Esther, you so ugly....................._


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*So now we need HOMELAND SECURITY (federal govt) to police Chicago too? How about promoting gun ownership for non-felons in this city? I can guarantee crime rates would drop if the criminals thought more good civilians were armed......*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://jessejackson.org/


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Well with all these semi-automatic rifles that can shoot down airplanes and blow up rail roads you can never have enough security.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

If the Federal Government did entertain Jesse's delusion, will Obama use the recent DOJ white paper to authorize drones in the skies of Chicago to kill Americans deemed enemies of the state? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Gun control either works to reduce crime/violence, or it doesn't.

If Chicago is so out-of-control that the federal government needs to intervene, then gun control clearly doesn't work.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe dear leader can funnel some F&F guns through Holder. They can call the operation: Chicago Hope or Hope a Dope. Then the gangbangers that run some Chi-town 'hoods can revolt like Egypt or Syria.
They call it the "Windy City" because you might just get blown away if you go outside


----------

